# Reclaimed Chicken????



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi Guys,
i'm making a gift for my mother, she likes the Country motif.
This project is a rooster cut from a piece of reclaimed pallet wood.
the wood in this project is pine or fir- i can't tell the difference on this particular piece.
i sent the whole slat through my planer, then cut a blank just under 6" square




i found a suitable piece of clip art and printed it out to trace on the blank.




after the trace out, i cut the pattern using a vintage scroll saw.
and here's the result!




i have some more work to do in assembling the next phase of the gift!
stay tuned!!!!

thanks for reading!


----------



## mzayd3 (Nov 27, 2015)

Nice work.  I like reusing pallet wood.  I am gearing up to make a toy chest out of the pallet that was attached to my mill.  No sense making it out of something too nice, the kids will just destroy it anyhow- that is their specialty!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfabricator (Nov 27, 2015)

Lookin good Ulma!


Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 27, 2015)

Looks good.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 27, 2015)

thanks guys!
i'm having a lot of fun and passing skills on to my son at the same time.
i'm teaching my son how to mess things up and how to glue them back together....
for instance,
the piece above looks to be one piece of wood.
on the contrary, it was one piece of wood until i got a little overzealous with a chisel trying to get into an inside corner between the legs.
being cro-magnon, i didn't consider removing the scroll saw's blade to do the inside fine cutting, did the work with chisel and drill and hammer. to make the story short,
 i ended with 2 halves of a whole chicken 
that's where the gluin' skills came into action!
i got the elmer's wood glue out and did the best glue up 2 minutes of labor could produce and clamped it up in a f-clamp overnight to dry.
i guess i inadvertently am learning patience as an unintended consequence as well,
hopefully that trait will be learned earlier for my son than it has come for me .

as always that's for reading!!!


----------



## middle.road (Nov 27, 2015)

hmmmm, first a planter, then a mallet, then salvaging, now a chicken...

A thought on planing/jointing salvage wood. Air blast it or wash it before machining.
The dirt and debris will dull the blades real quick. (Don't ask how I know this...)


----------



## brav65 (Nov 27, 2015)

Ulma Doctor said:


> thanks guys!
> i'm having a lot of fun and passing skills on to my son at the same time.
> i'm teaching my son how to mess things up and how to glue them back together....
> for instance,
> ...


I believe that they call that a split breast... Looking good Mike!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 24, 2015)

Mom's Weather Vane is done!
#funwithwood





i attached the plywood cut out to the pallet wood cut out with a reclaimed piece of 5/64 drill rod center drilled through the top and bottom halves.
a dab of gorilla super-glue holds the drill rod in place.
i gave the piece a rustic look with a very lightly sprayed flat black at a far distance.




it was lots of fun to make!
thanks for reading!


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 24, 2015)

Nice recycling job. Mike


----------

